

Winklevii Facebook appeal rejected - phunel
http://money.cnn.com/2011/04/11/technology/winklevoss_facebook_lawsuit/

======
teyc
Call me an old dude (which I am), but can we please not make fun of people's
names? The joke is funny, I laughed, but it is not good to do this in a public
place like HN.

~~~
lsb
Also, if you want to do it right, use a dual form for expressing a pair, -o.
One Winkelvos, two Winkelvo, a family of Winkelvi.

Duals are used for pairs or things, like eyes or hands, in Latin and Ancient
Greek. In Sanskrit, duals are even more common. (Respect your elders, learn
some outmoded grammar today!)

~~~
gte910h
I don't remember anything about pairs being a special case in Latin (At least
roman style Latin, not catholic style Latin), even in the 3rd declension nouns
(which are the ones that pluralize via -i).

~~~
lsb
As far as I recall, it's mostly duo, ambo, and 2nd declension nouns by analogy
in archaizing poetic passages.

------
senorprogrammer
I'm curious: why the editorializing in the title of this submission? It seems
to me the original CNN title is perfectly sound.

~~~
ratsbane
"Winklevii" did appear in the CNN article. Judging from a quick Google search
it's been used before (42,000 results)
<http://www.google.com/search?q=winklevii>

